#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Pacific Islands Travel Forum >  >  Vava'u Tonga 2015

## bearbait

While Thailand may be in our future .... here is where we have been for a couple of years or so. Not sailors or yachties .... landlubbers mostly. We have been out on others S/Vs & I built a small 6 meter power cathere to play in our lagoon .... nice days farther out. In my younger years I dabbled as an Alaskan commercial fisherman about 20 years .... all power vessels up to 120 feet.    :bananaman: 

Oh, & yes we have bananas !

https://teakdoor.com/Gallery/displayi...up&cat=0&pos=0

( first pic try )   :Confused: [

----------


## Dillinger

Right click the pic in the gallery, click copy url, then paste it all into the yellow and black box


nice :Smile:

----------


## bearbait

> Right click the pic in the gallery, click copy url, then paste it all into the yellow and black box
> 
> nice


Thanks for that tip Dillinger. Seems the only way to add pics from my files/ puter is 
to put on TD gallery unless it has a web URL ? Still a wandering around.

----------


## Dillinger

Either the gallery, or you could upload to photobucket, which is easier and how I do it.

----------


## thaimeme

Vava'u still remains the most lovely of the three major island groups throughout Tonga....

Volcanic, lush, hospitable native-folk!

 :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

I'm jealous. Sitting on the Isle of ice. It was so cold here today the lawyers had their hands in their own pockets!

----------


## bearbait

> I'm jealous. Sitting on the Isle of ice. It was so cold here today the lawyers had their hands in their own pockets!


After 36 years in Alaska (slow learner) I know what ya mean.

Hit a record cold here this past July .... 13 deg C or 55 F from 56 F !

Many Tongans wear insulated hoodies (some with faux fur rimmed hoods) when it hits 25 C !

Last year was the first time since 1932 that it was so calm for months & HOT after cyclone Ian Jan 11, 2014 went through. Nearly NO trade winds.

----------


## bearbait

> Vava'u still remains the most lovely of the three major island groups throughout Tonga....
> 
> Volcanic, lush, hospitable native-folk!


Exactly how we feel Thaimeme. The people, land & waters are very inviting.

There is no Shangri-La, but this'll do. Like the idea of Thailand due to cyclone season here ( Dec - Mar, peak Jan-Feb ). From TD looks like the less hot & steamy WX there is same timeframe.  :Smile:

----------


## sjwilliams

you will get your potassium!

----------


## bearbait

> you will get your potassium!



Yes sir .....http//teakdoor.com/Gallery/displayimage.php?

album=3196&pos=2     :bananaman: 

Uh oh .... pics backslide    :Confused:

----------


## bearbait

> Right click the pic in the gallery, click copy url, then paste it all into the yellow and black box
> 
> 
> nice


Tried that & no go. I think my issue is Internet Explorer for a browser. Have yet to try Photobucket. IE has worked for many years for me. Doing good to operate these putters.

----------

